# Where can i get my DEC WA reptile license on the spot?



## LizardLover820 (May 3, 2012)

hey, anyone here from perth WA who knows where i can get my reptile license on the spot? faxing it and mailing it takes about 1 - 3 weeks and i cbf waiting that long, wo whats the exact address? aleo if ur selling some cheap reptiles in cat2 please tell me 
thx


----------



## davobmx (May 3, 2012)

Don't think you can and get your Cat3, no point gettin cat2.
Post it soon as cause ur wastin time lookin for an instant way.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (May 3, 2012)

As Davo said, apply for your cat3 if you are over 18. You are entitled to it and saves the headache of upgrading later on. As for getting it done quicker try email it to adrian coleman he is the licencing bloke. [email protected] and it might get done quicker. Cat3 licences have a quick turn around generally.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 3, 2012)

The Licensing Centre is located in Kensington. Coming from the north off South Terrace or Douglas Avenue and then Hayman Road onto Dick Perry Rd. From the south off Manning Road and Kent Street. And from the east Albany Highway and Kent Street. 

Licensing Coordinator 
Nature Protection Branch
Department of Environment and Conservation 
17 Dick Perry Ave 
Technology Park 
KENSINGTON WA 6151
Tel: +61 8 9334 0434 
Fax: +61 8 9334 0327

As you walk in from the parking lot there is a brand spanking new set of multistorey building to the right and older set of brick buildings to the left. Licensing is located in the older brick building on the left hand side.


----------



## Lizardlove (May 14, 2012)

iam not sure we live in qld and we got our ont he spot online on the govemernt website very easy to do


----------



## Sinners121 (May 14, 2012)

snakesrock said:


> iam not sure we live in qld and we got our ont he spot online on the govemernt website very easy to do


if only W.A had an similar system


----------

